# Fleet car value Q



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

:wave:Hi, I posted this on a fleet forum (no response yet) but thought there may be some fleet operators on here too.

Please no comments re my role, or organisation :thumb: its not why I'm posting this.

But I'd be interested if anyone has any experience re fleet values for particular levels of staff, in this case Group Directors and Assistant Directors.

Anyway, heres the post I put on Fleet News:

I am currently review company car values for my company, trying to identify values for Group and assistant Directors vehicles.

As back ground L&Q are a Social Housing organisation one of the largest in the UK with over 60,000 properties and are also one of the highest rated using commercial acumen and efficiency to create a business model that provides us with one of the most efficient per unit overheads ion the sector allowing us to generate higher surplus which we reinvest into our portfolio and tenants.

We have over 1100 staff across the south east and in the short time I have been here I have been very impressed with there efficiency and commercial ability but more so how they meld that with a good social dynamic.

With this in mine I am keen that when addressing the cost of cars for the above role I have to ensure that they are set at a level that is social responsible yet attracts the best in sector. Within this I have already set targets for Safety, C02 and life cycle costs but am now stuck on values with little out there to assist.

Eligible staff for cars are Assistant Directors and Group Directors, each Group Director has roughly 137 staff (some more some less) and our overall turnover increased was £330m in the last year, and the group posted a surplus of £61m (in other words profit which we re invest into development and regeneration).

Presently Group Directors receive a 24k allowance and assistant Directors 19k which has not been reviewed since 2007. There is little consistent data in this sector, indeed a recently commission external review just yielded more confusion with some offering Group Directs 40k, whilst others offered their CEO a Citroen C5 without noting value (short of 40k though it would be safe to say)

I am currently proposing an uplift to 27k for Group Directors and 21 for assistant Directors. This is based purely on the 2007 (possibly earlier) benchmark of a Rover 75 VP for Group Directors and a Rover 45 VP for Assistant Directors.

Currently staff pick any old car under 160g/km C02, the new values will be applied to a fixed list of applicable vehicles.

Also we purchase the vehicles.

Would be very pleased for any advice from you experts out there.
Many Thanks

Daniel Witt-Morris
Head of Facilities Management | L&Q | 
www.lqgroup.org.uk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Our group MD has a BMW 5 series (35k)

Our group FD has no car...

:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Our group MD has a BMW 5 series (35k)
> 
> Our group FD has no car...
> 
> :thumb:


Whats your line of business CueBall?.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Whats you businss CueBall?.


My current client is in the sealants and adhesives business...

it's a global company

:thumb:

The sales guys run about in VAG group cars, eco version where available


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> My current client is in the sealants and adhesives business...
> 
> it's a global company
> 
> ...


Cheers, got VAG, BMW and Audi as the most efficient and cheapest (lifecycle) cars and they'll be in the proposal.

Cheers.


----------

